# cheater



## CarLo (May 7, 2010)

So we both go to a party and what not. She did not drink that night and we happened to drift our own ways chatting with other friends of ours. Shes out of sight for almost 30 minutes and I start to get paranoid and feeling insecure. I find her in a room with 3 other girls and 1 guy. Apparently I saw her under the blankets with the guy while the other 3 girls were chatting. I don't what was going on under the sheets but I had the urge to look back and walk away. Really lame right? I want to talk to her about it, but I don't know how to bring it up. She is a flirty type, and I don't see her flirty side with other men which makes me want to vomit. I'm actually scared to touch her at the moment because of STD's or something. I love her, but this has created some trust issues. I sometimes joke with her making it seem it doesn't bother me. For example, that dude was flirting with you, you two look like you want to get it on. She would say no and all that and would hit me. I don't know if thats healthy in the relationship, but I do that to see if she'll break and actually confess or something. I don't know what to do with her anymore. I feel that I need to let her go. Paranoia is eating my soul and its not healthy for myself. I know shes trying her hardest to not get into contact with other men. She has to know she was on radar one time I saw her. Another dude saw her and tried to hug her but she was telling him to stay away. But the dude seemed very friendly trying to get a good hug from her. I don't know what she does behind me, but I know shes doing her best in front of me.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Go with your gut. Dump her.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I would not continue this relationship unless she changes how she is acting with other men...
She will only hurt you and it doesn't seem like she even cares how you feel....
Find someone you don't have to watch all the time and worry about whether they know their boundries.....


----------

